# Very Angry!



## Fishane1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Long story short:
Packed up everything for this weekends archery hunt. All gear, food, quad, trailer etc.

Pulling out of the driveway and wanted to double check I had my release..Yes I do! BUT Bow case is open BOW w/ arrows attached is gone and my NEW Bino's (I actually stepped up and bought the expensive kind) gone...Some arsehole stole my bow and binos out of my driveway...Left the range finder, backpack, GPS...There goes my [email protected]$#@


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

If I had one, I would gladly loan it to you. That absolutely sucks. I am sorry - thieves are the dregs of society and I would gladly hang the ******* for you.


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

wow what a bad deal. I hope you find who ever did this.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Man, that sucks! Who are these maggots??? Got any experience with traditional gear? I'll loan you a bow and arrows ready to kill...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I will loan you a Mathews Monster if you are interested.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> I will loan you a Mathews Monster if you are interested.


OK guy, this is the THIRD offer from forum members! Your season is NOT over! Chin up buddy! You can still get it done!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

man that sucks. sorry to hear that


----------



## bigshooter (Jul 18, 2012)

If anyone is interested I have a bow and some pretty nice looking bino's for sale..


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

bigshooter said:


> If anyone is interested I have a bow and some pretty nice looking bino's for sale..


Some people have no sense of humor. Or class. That ain't funny.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

+1 

Sorry to hear


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It is covered under renters or homeowners, hopefully you have a low deductible. Good luck! That sucks


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

I feel for you mis amigo. I had my bow stolen out of my garage while I was mowing my back lawn. Gotta feel bad for somone desperate enough to do this kind of thing. 

What's your draw length? Let's see if we can get you out this weekend. Like Tex said, don't let this ruin your hunt......


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Karma is a real bitch and I would NOT want to be these asshats!


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a bow I would gladly loan you,just needs sights put on it. I even have arrows ready to go with it that just need broadheads.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Some people have no sense of humor. Or class. That ain't funny.[/quote]


bigshooter said:


> If anyone is interested I have a bow and some pretty nice looking bino's for sale..


Actually... It's the people that have no sense of humor that get offended by this type of a post. This type of situation SUCKS... but for you to say that the dude that posted this has "no class"... Classy, dude.

Sorry to hear about your equipment being stolen... Hopefully you are able to get it back, or at least something close to it... somehow.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Bummer! Any info on what they were? Maybe someone might find a lead to help recover them.
BTW if you are a lefty I've got a bow you can use also.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, it sucks the big one. This is my worst fear. I always put my expensive poop in last, and even then, when I go to kiss the wife and kids goodbye, I still set my alarm. I never trust leaving my doors unlocked when my gears in it. Hope you catch the aholes.


----------



## bigshooter (Jul 18, 2012)

Just for the record I have lots of class... I just don't buy into the story. First of all homeowners/ auto insurance covers these kinda things, I have had cd's and car parts stolen-it is covered. Second a true thief would not be cherry picking through the back of his truck in broad daylight. A thief would snatch and grab which means the whole bow case and his backpack also and check to see what he made off with later. Not sit outside and risk getting caught while he checks to see if it's the same draw length. I would bet it was left outside overnight. What kind of bino's where they? What kinda bow? Not relivent to the story but neither is going in to detail about what else was in the back of the truck. It's like a high school girl telling all her friends that Jimmy asked her out. A normal person would be on the phone with the police filling reports and telling his wildlife forum buddies sometime down the road when things calm down and you have some answers.....


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Browning Illusion 29" draw here if you want it.

Thief knew what he was after. Ask your neighbor's kid...you know, the one who watched you pack everything away.

Where you hunting with a bow this weekend?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My neighbor had his stolen under odd conditions, apparently went scouting with his "buddies" and came back and his bow left behind the seat of his truck is gone. I believe there were no broken windows or anything, but like a door left open while tons of tools and such were all left, odd.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

bigshooter said:


> Just for the record I have lots of class... I just don't buy into the story. First of all homeowners/ auto insurance covers these kinda things, I have had cd's and car parts stolen-it is covered. Second a true thief would not be cherry picking through the back of his truck in broad daylight. A thief would snatch and grab which means the whole bow case and his backpack also and check to see what he made off with later. Not sit outside and risk getting caught while he checks to see if it's the same draw length. I would bet it was left outside overnight. What kind of bino's where they? What kinda bow? Not relivent to the story but neither is going in to detail about what else was in the back of the truck. It's like a high school girl telling all her friends that Jimmy asked her out. A normal person would be on the phone with the police filling reports and telling his wildlife forum buddies sometime down the road when things calm down and you have some answers.....


You sir have just earned yourself the Denver Bronco post of the day! Congrats. :lol:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Sometimes what thieves do don't make a bit of sense. A couple years ago my uncles plumbing company got robbed. They broke and went through the big picture window of the office instead of the glass doort, odd in my book. There happened to be about a dozen power tools sitting on the shop floor as they were getting ready to move the shop. Those got left behind, all they stole was a $500 roll of copper tubing and a truck. To add salt to the wounds they took the peg board with all the keys are the 20 or so work trucks and chucked them all in the dumpster. Just saying sometimes criminals do crazy things that don't make any sense. 

Sorry about your bow and binos having stuff stolen sucks.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> bigshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Just for the record I have lots of class... I just don't buy into the story. First of all homeowners/ auto insurance covers these kinda things, I have had cd's and car parts stolen-it is covered. Second a true thief would not be cherry picking through the back of his truck in broad daylight. A thief would snatch and grab which means the whole bow case and his backpack also and check to see what he made off with later. Not sit outside and risk getting caught while he checks to see if it's the same draw length. I would bet it was left outside overnight. What kind of bino's where they? What kinda bow? Not relivent to the story but neither is going in to detail about what else was in the back of the truck. It's like a high school girl telling all her friends that Jimmy asked her out. A normal person would be on the phone with the police filling reports and telling his wildlife forum buddies sometime down the road when things calm down and you have some answers.....
> ...


I read this and laughed out loud to myself.....!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

^Ah I was hoping you'd read that. You're probably the only one that'll get it. lol


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

bigshooter said:


> Just for the record I have lots of class...


Almost as much class as a 10 year old making fun of someone in a wheelchair.

The guy lost his bow, his arrows (with broad heads, I would guess), and a pair of binoculars. According to his post, the binos were fairly new, and a bit more expensive than he was used to owning. Besides the cost of replacing everything, (which may or may not be insured), he lost out on a hunt. Even if he gets more time to hunt, he lost out on the trip that he had planned. Maybe that was the only time off from work that he could arrange. He lost all of the time that he invested in sighting his equipment in. He will have to do all of that over again. If it was an over the counter tag, he didn't lose a ton of money, but it could have been a limited entry tag, or an out of state hunt. But go ahead. make light of the situation.

For all we know, it was a kid in the neighborhood who watched "The Hunger Games" and thought it would be cool to have a bow. He might not have known or cared a thing about a GPS unit, or a rangefinder.

But hey, if it gave you a smile, then more power, and class to ya.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> bigshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Just for the record I have lots of class... I just don't buy into the story. First of all homeowners/ auto insurance covers these kinda things, I have had cd's and car parts stolen-it is covered. Second a true thief would not be cherry picking through the back of his truck in broad daylight. A thief would snatch and grab which means the whole bow case and his backpack also and check to see what he made off with later. Not sit outside and risk getting caught while he checks to see if it's the same draw length. I would bet it was left outside overnight. What kind of bino's where they? What kinda bow? Not relivent to the story but neither is going in to detail about what else was in the back of the truck. It's like a high school girl telling all her friends that Jimmy asked her out. A normal person would be on the phone with the police filling reports and telling his wildlife forum buddies sometime down the road when things calm down and you have some answers.....
> ...


Agreed! Nothing like accusing the OP of fraud. DELTA BRAVO big time.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Fishrmn said:


> bigshooter said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is interested I have a bow and some pretty nice looking bino's for sale..
> ...


i thought it was quite funny.... :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh man that sucks dude. Id be sooo mad!

Serious Delta Bravo stuff here.

And thanks for the laugh Fixed!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

bigshooter said:


> Just for the record I have lots of class... I just don't buy into the story. First of all homeowners/ auto insurance covers these kinda things, I have had cd's and car parts stolen-it is covered. Second a true thief would not be cherry picking through the back of his truck in broad daylight. A thief would snatch and grab which means the whole bow case and his backpack also and check to see what he made off with later. Not sit outside and risk getting caught while he checks to see if it's the same draw length. I would bet it was left outside overnight. What kind of bino's where they? What kinda bow? Not relivent to the story but neither is going in to detail about what else was in the back of the truck. It's like a high school girl telling all her friends that Jimmy asked her out. A normal person would be on the phone with the police filling reports and telling his wildlife forum buddies sometime down the road when things calm down and you have some answers.....


Wow, I am not calling you a douche...but your comments are quite douchey. _(O)_


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Wow, I am not calling you a ****...but your comments are quite *douchey.* _(O)_


DENVERY?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Fishane1 said:


> by Fishane1 » Tue Sep 18, 2012 11:01 am
> Long story short:
> Packed up everything for this *weekends archery* hunt. All gear, food, quad, trailer etc.





bigshooter said:


> Just for the record I have lots of class... I just don't buy into the story. *A normal person would be on the phone with the police filling reports and telling his wildlife forum buddies sometime down the road* when things calm down and you have some answers.....


He posted on Tuesday. Doesn't sound like he ran straight to the computer to post the story, unless he was leaving almost a week early.

o-||


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I am not calling you a ****...but your comments are quite *douchey.* _(O)_
> ...


Lol Yes! :mrgreen:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> You sir have just earned yourself the* Denver Bronco *post of the day! Congrats. :lol:


Be careful that you do not get struck down for taking The Team's name in vane!!!


----------



## bigshooter (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes my comments are quite douchey and maybe I have not class  but I don't buy into the story. His neighbors kid (which I know is a little turd) might have stole it or he left it outside overnight that would be more resonable. I know thiefs are capable of some weird stuff, but come on guys really use your heads and think about it :roll: - why would someone open the bowcase and take the bow out of the case to steal it? Wouldn't it be much easier to just steal the whole case? Criminals are stupid but thats stealing 101.. Maybe he just wanted a new bow and new bino's so he is creating a "trail" so the insurance will buy into it....its been 2 days where is Fishane1 in all this he created this post because he was SO ANGRY and had to tell everyone but has not commented..


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

So... Fishane1 didn't say anything about the neighbor kid. But you know him? And if it was a kid walking past the bow case, he might not have known what was in it. Might have opened it up and started pulling on the string.... decided to take it for a walk. None of us know what really happened. But you're the only one who is so quick to not only doubt, but accuse the original poster.

I know what I would consider as being comical or funny in this situation.


----------



## Fishane1 (Sep 14, 2011)

The bow was actually not in the case. I had just got back from the range the night before....Something came up inside the house and I just set it on the backseat under a blanket. The bow case was in the back trunk area. I did lock my car, but yes I did leave the bow in the car, so YES I take the blame. I accept that...It still stinks. 
I did make a police report and I did submit a claim. 
Thank you for all of the offers to help....Due to surgery on my shoulder recently, I had just bought this bow for this year...I had to learn to shoot left handed and with only 48lb weight, so this bow was tuned for what I needed. 

I was angry but I just hope it can be used to bless someone else...You gotta figure, if people are needing to resort to stealing, they have issues of their own....

God Bless..


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

this story has come conficting infomation his first post to his last post
Long story short:
Packed up everything for this weekends archery hunt. All gear, food, quad, trailer etc.

Pulling out of the driveway and wanted to double check I had my release..Yes I do! BUT Bow case is open BOW w/ arrows attached is gone and my NEW Bino's (I actually stepped up and bought the expensive kind) gone...Some arsehole stole my bow and binos out of my driveway...Left the range finder, backpack, GPS...There goes my [email protected]$#@

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The bow was actually not in the case. I had just got back from the range the night before....Something came up inside the house and I just set it on the backseat under a blanket. The bow case was in the back trunk area. I did lock my car, but yes I did leave the bow in the car, so YES I take the blame. I accept that...It still stinks. 
I did make a police report and I did submit a claim. 
Thank you for all of the offers to help....Due to surgery on my shoulder recently, I had just bought this bow for this year...I had to learn to shoot left handed and with only 48lb weight, so this bow was tuned for what I needed. 

I was angry but I just hope it can be used to bless someone else...You gotta figure, if people are needing to resort to stealing, they have issues of their own....


conficting stories from his first post to his last post
not a very good sob story. I have to agree with bigshooter on this issue

what i gather from this is his bow was in the car's back seat bow case in the trunk. the bow seems to have been stolen before he had every thing packed up to go hunting the next day unless he tows/pulls a trailer with his car.


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

Had someone break into my truck a few years ago, only took my No-Doze and a leatherman. Left my iPod and rangefinder that were right next to both of them. Thieves are dumb.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

man, you guys really went CSI on this story. Whatever happened, even if there is conflicting info. Someone stole your bow. even if you did leave it out in the open, or what not, it's still a shame that we live in times where if you accidentally leave something out, you run a high risk of some low life piece of crap coming along and taking something that doesn't belong to them. So no matter what happened, that sucks. Hope they catch the guy trying to sell it or something.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

To bad some people need to look for fault in other peoples misfortune <<--O/


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> this story has come conficting infomation his first post to his last post
> Long story short:
> Packed up everything for this weekends archery hunt. All gear, food, quad, trailer etc.
> 
> ...


And yet another Denver Bronco (DB) response. The guy was venting! Who the hell cares.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

the least he could do is get the story striaght.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> the least he could do is get the story striaght.


The least you could do is not complain about it. Who cares? I guess the nitpick police do. The guy will probably never post again. Happy? The guy vents and get accused of making up the story.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Just calling a spade a spade


----------



## bigshooter (Jul 18, 2012)

CHA CHING!!!!!!!!!! Oh I called it that something wasn't right with the original story... You guys were so quick to give me the Dever Broncos award and the Delta Bravo.... Something wasnt right with the origingal story.. Still there is something not right with the second story.. He would have know his bow was in the CAR not truck and wouldn't have checked his gear first. You would have went to the car to get your bow to put it in your case. Something still doesnt sound right. So I guess all the awards you guys gave me can be givin right back to go on the mantle with all your other ones!!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen: :O•-: hahaha he cant even get the storty straight


----------



## gwhit67 (Dec 20, 2009)

This forum is getting to be a bunch of BS anymore. There are a bunch of you guys on here that think you know it all and if someone comes on here that isnt in your little group, or doesnt claim to know everything they get blasted, me included. I have come on here asking for advice every now and then and it is always the same thing. None of you know the full story behind this. Maybe the guy was still upset and didnt give out all of the details. He was probably just trying to vent to some people who might be a little understanding. I feel bad for the guy myself, But for some you to get up on here and start calling him a liar and such is a bunch of crap! I hope nothing like this ever happens to any of you and if it does, dont come here looking for any help or sympathy.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

I have a story. Bit I think I will keep it to myself thanks.


----------

